

My startup's first press article - mattculbreth
http://www.techjournalsouth.com/news/article.html?item_id=4399

======
ALee
Congrats Matt. We received a huge amount of press when Fantasy Congress was
first created. You probably already know this, but my advice from the media
cycle world is that you should not get distracted. Just keep on focusing on
your great product and you'll do great!

PG's comments on press help here: <http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

------
PStamatiou
Glad to see it getting off the ground Matt. I remember when you told me about
it a few months ago over lunch.

likewise, the first press article for a startup I work for (excluding a pre-
launch techcrunch post):
[http://www.techjournalsouth.com/news/article.html?item_id=42...](http://www.techjournalsouth.com/news/article.html?item_id=4290)

~~~
mattculbreth
Yep, which we'll be using shortly on our blog. Nice work on that.

------
carpal
I'm all for Atlanta-area startups, but...

What the hell does it do? I've read the elevator pitch three times and I can't
figure it out.

~~~
mattculbreth
We're a software company building an on-demand web application to deliver
Business Intelligence Extranets. Most traditional products like Business
Objects or Cognos are primarily focused on internal audiences at a company.
We're doing something that's built for a company's customers and suppliers.

~~~
carpal
This phrase has about as much caloric content as a tic-tac:

"on-demand web application to deliver Business Intelligence Extranets"

What's the problem that you guys are solving? How are you solving it? (And
don't just tell me, put it on your website)

------
Tichy
Very hard to understand what it is about, but good luck anyway!

------
mattmaroon
Did you write this yourself?

~~~
mattculbreth
No, was interviewed by the author.

